# help on buying a new scroll saw,,



## 3285jeff (Sep 12, 2013)

i am in the market for getting a scroll saw,,,,my granddaughter is wanting one and i feel like it would be the safest tool to start with but my only concern is the best user friendly scroll saw,,i have looked at all of themm on amazon and its not really the price im looking at but the easiest one to change blades on and the noise level and the vibration,,,and needless to say they have cheap ones and the more expensive ones,,,but i figure its not so much about the price but the quality,,and i have no experience with one,,,and i do woodworking but needless to say a scroll saw i have never had no experience with one


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Where are you located?? I'm in SW Ohio. If you are anywhere near there let me know. I just noticed 2 I forgot I had the other day. Spider webs, and just some light rust, and they both ran last time I played with them. Free to a good home, but shipping something that size is a PIA, so just local pick up


----------

